# Remplazo de diodo en fuente conmutada de mini split lg



## koreano014 (Oct 20, 2014)

hola compañeros buenas tardes, quisiera saber si alguien conoce o tiene el datasheet del diodo *T2d68* es un diodo rectificador que esta en la fuente de la tarjeta electrónica del mini split va conectado en paralelo a la entrada del transformador chopper seguido de un capacitor. Al probarlo con el multimetro me marca abierto en cualquier posición. Quiero reemplazarlo pero no se si es un diodo común o uno especial  espero puedan ayudarme gracias por su tiempo compañeros. (el mini split es 220)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2014)

Si está en paralelo a la entrada del transformador , no es un rectificador , sino un : bipolar transient voltage suppressor

Y es correcto que mida abierto , por las dudas antes de ese debe haber un fusible , revisalo.

Saludos !


----------

